# Devils lake boat landings?



## slominski23 (Jan 25, 2006)

Which landings are available at devils lake for putting a boat in. I am from out of town and would like to know where i can get my boat in before i drive. thank?


----------



## Beau (Mar 2, 2010)

on the website http://www.gondtc.com there is a web cam for lakewood boat ramp and will give you a good view of the area.


----------

